# Flue jab or not.?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Personally I do have one every year since 60 I think. But know several people including my wife who says no. I feel governments would not spend the money on issuing jabs free to the elderly if it wasn't cost effective in keeping us out of hospital.

https://patient.info/health/influen...ck1PSvVCKI3W4zvg_l-ENRSuIMgTOUOCK-9R0CV7yzy08

Whats your view?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I pay for us to have them each year working on the theory that it cannot do any harm, we have both been free from anything other than a winter sniffle since we started getting them (under 65 so have to cough up (gedit?))

People have lost sight of the fact that Influenza is a KILLER!!!!! My father in laws sister died of it. 

Too many now days think if they have a heavy cold its 'flu when it isnt. REAL 'flu is very nasty indeed and, in older people can (and often does) lead to pneumonia and that is also a killer.

Andy


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Both my wife and I have them every year and we've never had flu.

Not so important for youngsters as they can naturally fight it off more successfully, but if an oldie like us get it there can be far more serious consequences, even death.

Often people say I've got flu (usually lazy men) in reality they most likely have just a cold as real flue can be very disilabating.

.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

We have the flu jab every year and so far no problems.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd rather have it in my arm Ray.

My eyes are watering just thinking about having it up the flue.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I came down with Flu on Christmas day four years ago, I was laid up for weeks, don't want to go through that again so I always have the jab now.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

We are called in for it every year by our local GP. Apparently it is stronger this year and could have slightly increased reaction on the arm. Never had any problems before so don't expect it now. We were also told that we are eligible for the pneumonia jab as well so will be arranging an appointment.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have had the flu jab since I was 40 (Hans 45) one year Hans missed and had flu at Christmas time. His birthday is 2nd Jan and I had booked tickets for ? `_Der Freischütz _´ `The magic bullet´ at Covent Garden. He was determined to go, he just managed to get home, but the next day he was half dead, took weeks to get over it. Never missed a jab since.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

An hour spent heading off to the surgery is time well spent. After rushing back to SA in a hurry, I haven't had mine this year so as soon as I arrive in UK in 2 weeks time, I'll be off for the jab and keep my fingers crossed that in the 2 weeks it takes to become effective, I don't inhale any flu bugs. I've had the pneumonia jab already thank goodness. For 99 999 out of 100 000 people, it's the best option. I haven't won the lotto yet or even a premium bond prize so I'm hoping my {lack of) luck continues.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> An hour spent heading off to the surgery is time well spent. After rushing back to SA in a hurry, I haven't had mine this year so as soon as I arrive in UK in 2 weeks time, I'll be off for the jab and keep my fingers crossed that in the 2 weeks it takes to become effective, I don't inhale any flu bugs. I've had the pneumonia jab already thank goodness. For 99 999 out of 100 000 people, it's the best option. I haven't won the lotto yet or even a premium bond prize so I'm hoping my {lack of) luck continues.


We have also had the pneumonia jab Viv, years ago and I am sure it was for life, I had the leaflet for years, now I can´t find it :frown2:


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Our surgery has called me in for one every year since I had my TIA, however the last two years I've been on extended trips away from home so have paid for it at the local Lloyds pharmacy.

I don't know whether I've ever had true 'flu or just serious 'man colds' with fever but I have noticed that I seem to be much less susceptible to suffering from colds and other bugs since I retired and stopped travelling so much. I'm sure I used to catch stuff visiting people's workplaces and also travelling, especially in planes. The only major bug I've had recently was in the summer, right after the Edinburgh fringe, where you're squashed into small, hot, unventilated venues along with a couple of hundred other folk coughing, sneezing and worse.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

rogerblack said:


> Our surgery has called me in for one every year since I had my TIA, however the last two years I've been on extended trips away from home so have paid for it at the local Lloyds


Just looked up TIA , pretty scary Roger.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Yeh, it was a bit scary Jan. Especially when I was trying to tell my colleagues I wasn't feeling too great and all I could hear was a strange sound like an alien from Dr Who, which was me trying to speak with half my face paralysed. Having a reputation as a bit of a wag, they were having a good laugh thinking it was me just mucking about, until they realised I wasn't and called the ambulance. 

Fortunately for me, one of the ambulance crew had just been on a course on dealing with this very situation. I spent a week in the stroke unit at the Royal Berks having every possible specialist examination, test, scan and loads of physio etc. Luckily I escaped any ongoing residual effects and the meds I've been on since have kept things clear for the ten years since.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

OK a bit of background info from someone who has a biological background AND serious medical connections and knowledge after working with the Ambulance Service and with a GP daughter.

Colds flu etc are caused by viruses (not bacteria hence why antibiotics have no effect) as you all know.

There are MANY questions about whether viruses are actually alive as they do not fulfill any of the characteristics of life but are the ultimate parasites using the cells of the organism that they attack to reproduce the virus articles themselves (no details needed but available if wanted....).

There are MANY viruses whose effect if to cause the cold type symptoms - well over 100 and they change FREQUENTLY since all it takes is a minor change in the outside coat of the virus (a protein) to effectively make them a new organism which will not have bee encountered by the body before (our body works on shape recognition for friend/foe type response and if it is a foe then it takes 3 - 5 days to initiate a response. If the virus causes you MAJOR damage before the body's response has built to a high enough level it can cause irreversible things like death.....

Each year the virus that causes flu changes so science groups throughout the work (including Europe) try to develop a vaccine against what they THINK will be the following year's virus particles.....

Sadly sometimes their guess is wrong - 2 years ago the whole of Europe had a vaccine that was wrong for the virus that actually attacked the following winter so very little protection was given by the vaccine.

This years vaccine contains more than one stimulant to develop defense; up to 4 virus strains have been introduced so that the protection against 4 types of virus strain should be developed. So you are being given protection against 4 different flu strains in one jab.

As we get older we have gradually encountered more and more of the 100+ strains that cause problems and have developed immunity against them so that if suddenly we re-encounter a strain we may be able to use the body's memory cells to protect against that strain (immunity memory not brain type). Children of course are starting on that route so seem to have colds constantly as they develop these memory cells from exposure in playgroup / school / football clubs or wherever they meet different types of cold causing virus (children ALWAYS have snotty noses but this reduces in frequency as they become human beings....).

Sadly as we get older fighting these diseases is a harder battle as we are not so physically fit - hence why they are keen to give as much protection as possible to the over-65's (the jab I had recently was against all 4 types for this years). BUT IT STILL MAY NOT WORK if the flu virus does NOT end up as they expect......

So having the jab is good news and the same vaccine is used throughout Europe - it is also made in Europe and at present no-one knows what will be available next year. The UK does NOT have the facility to either develop or produce the vaccines now - it used to be done by the Wellcome Group but they no longer research 'flu (or Flue in Ray's case....)

So do have the vaccine if possible UNLESS there is a specific reason NOT to - protection is always better than cure and at present there is no human derived cure for ANY virus infection.......

Hope that helps people make up their mind - I can happily provide links or further information if you are foolish enough to want it....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Definately advise the flu vac, flu can be a killer in the young and old 

And over 65s are usually offered the pneumonia vac at the same time

That is a one off and doesn’t need repeating yearly

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As an asthmatic I have been having the flu jab for many years. Chris now has it too. We have been flu free for years. Never want it ever again after having it one Christmas. Mind you, as Chris is the worst nurse in the world, I never want any bug of any sort!

It is all about herd immunity. If enough people, in the population, are flu free then it is very difficult to catch it. Our surgery has had plenty of supplies and this stronger one actually gave me a smaller reaction than normal.

My dog loving friends, who choose not to vaccinate their dogs, often get a lecture from me about them piggy backing off the herd immunity that the rest of us build up in the dog population by vaccinating our dogs grrrr


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been given the flu jab for several years now, including the pneumonia jab as well last winter. However the year that swine flu was rampant, I contracted that although did not have it confirmed by my GP. It was pretty grim and included bouts of racking coughing fits. After one of these fits I developed a pain in my lower abdomen which I thought might be appendicitis. Got a blue light ride to hospital to discover I had a perforated bowel. I am convinced that the coughing caused it. There is a strong incidence of bowel cancer or other bowel problems so I get the ‘full picolax’ and camera every three years so am aware that there are diverticula in there. Anyway I survived but do my best now not to cough too hard or lift heavy weights. This event was in my eyes an scenario of unintended consequences and I am convinced they were linked.

Davy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The flu vac 
Is an attenuated vac, not a live vac 
Cannot produce any symptoms 

You are not being given any live flu virus
That could provoke a reaction 

Sandra


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> ........,
> 
> Too many now days think if they have a heavy cold its 'flu when it isnt. REAL 'flu is very nasty indeed and, in older people can (and often does) lead to pneumonia and that is also a killer.
> 
> Andy


....to true! It really winds me up when people say they are off work with a "touch of flu". You don't have a touch of flu! A touch of flu is a cold! Flu can put you on your back for weeks. I've only ever had it once and it was bleeding 'orrible:frown2:


----------

